# How To Section Updated



## dbeyer (Jul 25, 2007)

Finally I took the time to give an update on Centrals and T-centers.

I'll hit you all up with an example solve on the 5x5 soon.

Later,
Daniel Beyer


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 25, 2007)

in the example solve the notation for the scramble would translate for example r2=Rr2. hope you understand?


----------



## dbeyer (Jul 25, 2007)

Yes, as a general rule of thumb

Scrambles: lowercase letters = Multi-Slice (r2 = r2R2) [that equation seems to contradict itself ...]
r = (Rr)
l' = (Ll)'
Tutorials: lowercase letters = Slice-Only
d = (Dd) + D'


----------



## dolphyfan (Jul 26, 2007)

Thanks very much


----------

